# The Manchester of Spain



## TraductoraPobleSec

Una qüestió de gènere...

Una viatgera britànica de finals del XIX diu que Barcelona "is the Manchester of Spain". La Manchester? El Manchester?

Jo diria que "LA Manchester" (el em remet a l'equip de futbol )

Com ho veieu? Gràcies!


----------



## Epilio

Jo també diria _La Manchester_, en referir-se a una ciutat.


----------



## ernest_

_El_ Manchester em sona millor


----------



## Dixie!

Jo també em decanto per _la_, ja que _el_, com a tu, em remet a l'equip de futbol.


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

No sé, crec que totes dues són vàlides. Hi ha ciutates que ten un gener definit. Així, diríem "La Roma espanyola", però, per altra banda diríem "el Londres espanyol" o "el París espanyol" ¿no? Amb Manchester diria que la cosa no està tan clara, i com s´ha demostrat en aquest fil, uns pensen que és femenina i altres pensen que és masculí. Jo diría "el Manchester", però crec que pots escollir el que més t´agrade.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## avellanainphilly

En femení em sona molt estrany, jo em quedo amb el masculí, tot i que com deia l'Antpax sembla que va a gustos...

Em sembla que jo faig totes les ciutats en masculí, menys si acaben en "a".

(Ànims amb la traducció, Montse! )


----------



## betulina

A mi el primer que m'ha vingut al cap ha sigut "el Manchester espanyol", però potser sí que va a gustos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Culleres!!! No sé què fer! 

Gràcies, de tota manera, pel vostre ajut!


----------



## Interfecte

Ja sé que fa dies i potser ja ho tens escrit. Però jo diria "la Manchester espanyola", per dues raons (discutibles, evidentment):
1. Perquè fa referència a una ciutat.
2. Perquè, concretament, parla de Barcelona, i d'aquesta sí que en parlaria sempre en femení sense dubtar-ho.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Interfecte said:


> 2. Perquè, concretament, parla de Barcelona, i d'aquesta sí que en parlaria sempre en femení sense dubtar-ho.


 
No hi havia caigut! Ets brillant!

De fet, ho havia deixat així, però més perquè em sonava bé que per cap altra cosa.

Moltes mercès


----------

